# Neglected Bridgeport



## auto.pilot (Dec 13, 2012)

This will be up for auction. I have no affiliation w the seller or auction house, just thought I would share the sad neglect.  

http://auction.repocast.com/details.cfm?ID=1094391#


----------



## Richard King (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like it was in a fire or in a building that had a fire. I was also thinking it could also be a machine some of our military spending went to.  Over the years I have visited a couple of Army / Navy Depots where they store machines in the open with no tarps or protective oil.  One was in Northern CA where they would set huge Bullard's outside next to ship anchors and other machinery...made me sick to seeing the machines being treated like that.   Noting these machines were like new when they were set under the stars and sunshine.  That's one of the Textron built machines  too...they were built with no drip pan base, they removed the door and were lighter / thinner castings.  I would recommend that even if it were a good machine, not to buy it.   Textron bought Bridgeport and owned it for a while, during that time they implemented "cost saving" designs and made the machine cheaper then the original designs.  The machines are now built better since Textron sold the company.


----------

